# Swordtail question



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a female and a male swordtail they have been workin out good for like 2 weeks already but today i see that the male its after her around 95% of the time and her upper fin looks like she got bitten.
what should i do? , i only have a 10g tank and a 1g tank since im a beginner on this.
Thanks


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

The Best Out said:


> I have a female and a male swordtail they have been workin out good for like 2 weeks already but today i see that the male its after her around 95% of the time and her upper fin looks like she got bitten.
> what should i do? , i only have a 10g tank and a 1g tank since im a beginner on this.
> Thanks


TBO: About the only course of action is to add another Swordtail but unfortunately I do not believe that you are aware that the orandas can reach 8 to 12 inches.

TR


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

Yea one of my oranda its really big but his really peacefull


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

For your swordtails, the only solution is to get more females. You need about 3 females or more for every male.

As for what you have going on in your 10g tank, a few things:
1- Warm water vs cold water fish: Mollies and Swords are tropical community fish. Orandas are goldfish. They are a coldwater fish.
2- Orandas in a 10g tank? Noooo. I would suggest trading those for some small tropical fish or purchasing a tank of at least 40 gallons to keep them in. Sorry for the bad news, but no goldfish can live in a small tank.


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks so much, my oranda has been with me for 2 years now so ill buy him a new tank.


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

It is physically possible to keep goldfish in small tanks, but I don't recommend it. They can live an extremely long time. I know a woman who keeps two "carnival goldfish" in a 300 gallon tank that are more than 25 years old. They started out in bowls, lol. They can't live up to their full potential in small tanks, though. Normally, they live a few years then slowly die from poor water quality and low oxygen levels. A goldfish is much more massive than other fish the same length, meaning they produce exponentially more ammonia through respiration and metabolism. 

A 30 gallon tank would be just sufficient for one Oranda, or 55 gallons for two. You won't regret it when you see how large and healthy they get. I've seen them full grown, and their fins make them look like giant flowers.

On to the swordtails--they aren't a very small fish, either. Males can get pretty big compared to other livebearers, like guppies. I wouldn't keep a trio in anything smaller than a 30 gallon. It is necessary to keep at least 2 females per male, or else the male might bother and mate with the female to death.

Goldfish and swordtails shouldn't be kept together for a couple reasons. Goldfish prefer cooler waters and also produce a lot of waste. They are more tolerant of poor water quality than your tropical fish.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

COM said:


> but no goldfish can live in a small tank.


Com,

my mom held 8 Golds and 1 Black Moor in a 12 GL with a 450L/hr filter with out an issue for 3 years straight with no deaths. they were 3 inches in size. she gave them up cos she couldnt maintain the tank any more....i use the same 12GL for my guppies and lillies now.....am not sure about Orandas, but from experience i would differ with you on this.

cheers!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

They didnt grow probably because they were being stunted. 20 gallons minimum per goldfish, and an additional 10G minimum per goldfish after that. They NEED the room, otherwise they get stunted. Their outer body grows to the size of the tank, but their internal organs just keep growing and eventually kill the fish.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Zakk said:


> my mom held 8 Golds and 1 Black Moor in a 12 GL with a 450L/hr filter with out an issue for 3 years straight with no deaths. they were 3 inches in size. she gave them up cos she couldnt maintain the tank any more....


Precisely. Goldfish can live for DECADES. And the fact that they didn't grow means that they were stunted, horribly and cruelly sickened from being kept in a small tank. In this situation, the fish's internal organs continue growing even though the overall body doesn't. It is called stunting.


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

I went to my local fish store and they told me i could trade him for more tropical so im thinkin of gettin guppies again xD


----------

